# HSS1332ATD skid question



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Will be buying my new 1332 next week. I realize the auger doesn’t have/need them but there are two (one on each side) fitted with a single bolt behind it that I’m concerned will scratch my small section of concrete driveway. I know this was addressed in the past, perhaps for a different model, but is there a third party replacement I can fit in lieu of the existing? Maybe I’m overthinking this?

Since I’m going to keep this outside, albeit on my covered deck, throughout the winter I’m thinking I just might get a spare battery and keep it on a trickle charger in the garage when we have those sub-zero extended spells here at 9600’. I think I can buy this from Honda but other options? Figures I left all my metric tools back in Florida from the days working on my French cars.......I’ll get a small set ........

Appreciate it......


Thanks ahead of time.......

Dave


----------



## btm (Dec 25, 2017)

I Installed these skid shoes from Fall Line on the sides of my auger housing and left the rear ones in place.

https://www.fallline.com/default/skid-shoes/products/honda-snow-blower-skid-shoe/

I'm in Ontario, we have extended -20c winter's and even in the coldest days I had 0 issues starting. I don't put it on a charger, it's stored outside in a shed that's not insulated but does protect it from the wind. 

I think you'll be fine without a spare battery. 

If anything get a good battery tender and keep it plugged in. 

My hss1332actd is 3 years old. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## manitouu (Feb 15, 2019)

I run the honda one on my 1332 with no issue. Not much expensive.


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Hey, interesting, thanks.

I actually just called Falline and spoke to a guy who has a 1332 as well and he said basically the same thing. I’ll order the two side skids for the auger as a backup and he actually removed the other two that are behind it. I was concerned about throwing it out of balance but he said no way, the center of gravity is essentially over the tracks and he has a ground surface he doesn’t want to scratch up either. Great info. 

Thanks for your help.

Dave


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

Honda sells some OEM polymer shoes (06769V45A00) that would help if you’re worried about damaging concrete. 

This kit consists of side-mount auger skid shoes made from ultra high molecular weight polyethylene, which is a highly wear-resistant thermoplastic. The excellent strength, abrasion resistance, and low coefficient of friction results in up to 3 times greater life over traditional steel skid shoes. The material also provides the added benefit of reducing the chance of damage to fragile driveways, sidewalks, or garage floors. Once the skids wear down, simply remove, rotate, and reinstall to get double the life from them. This kit fits all HSS724A, HSS928A, and HSS1332A models and includes two side-mount skid shoes, reinforcement plates, mounting hardware, and installation instructions.

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/part/honda/06769v45a00

But they certainly aren’t cheap.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Are the ones from Jack’s a set with hardware (nice) or is the price for just one, do you know? A good deal if they’re a set including hardware.

Dave


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

Jae0 said:


> Honda sells some OEM polymer shoes (06769V45A00) that would help if you’re worried about damaging concrete.
> 
> This kit consists of side-mount auger skid shoes made from ultra high molecular weight polyethylene, which is a highly wear-resistant thermoplastic. The excellent strength, abrasion resistance, and low coefficient of friction results in up to 3 times greater life over traditional steel skid shoes. The material also provides the added benefit of reducing the chance of damage to fragile driveways, sidewalks, or garage floors. Once the skids wear down, simply remove, rotate, and reinstall to get double the life from them. This kit fits all HSS724A, HSS928A, and HSS1332A models and includes two side-mount skid shoes, reinforcement plates, mounting hardware, and installation instructions.
> 
> ...



They’re a set and include the hardware. I’ve got them on my 928. I only put them on part way through last season, but they do seem to be holding up well. And, like most poly shoes, they’re reversible so you can flip them once they begin to wear down on one side.


----------



## manitouu (Feb 15, 2019)

I use the same, great quality


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

I’ll go this route.....thanks


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Either of the poly skids mentioned would be perfect for what you need. I switched the poly skids out for armorskids to handle some uneven sidewalk slabs better. For the charger I use a Battery Tender Jr.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

vmax29 said:


> Either of the poly skids mentioned would be perfect for what you need. I switched the poly skids out for armorskids to handle some uneven sidewalk slabs better. For the charger I use a Battery Tender Jr.


Hey vmax, thought a bit more about your suggestion. In addition to a concrete driveway I have a twenty-five year old stamped concrete front walkway that does indeed have some cracks and slight crevices from twenty-five years of solid Colorado high country winters. I’m wondering if your armor skids might be even better from the git go in that respect. The only problem I run into yet again is they’re steel which will scratch I presume. Thanks for your feedback. I like the design of those but concerned about not really impacting my main concern. Wish they made them out of polyurethane.

Yeah, I am definitely overthinking this whole thing......

:wink2:


----------



## J0HND0E (Nov 8, 2018)

Here is another website alternative for Honda Snowblower Skids: *http://snowblowerskids.com/*


----------



## J0HND0E (Nov 8, 2018)

*The following are site links for different Honda SnowBlower Models:*

*HONDA OWNERS:*

*Pro-Hon-2425-A (2.25″) Slot Spacing*
*Pro-Hon-2425-B (4.25″) Slot Spacing*
*Pro-Hon-2425-C (2.38″) Slot Spacing*


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

J0HND0E said:


> *The following are site links for different Honda SnowBlower Models:*
> 
> *HONDA OWNERS:*
> 
> ...


It's the PRO-HON-2425-C that's the correct spacing for Honda snowblowers. The spacing is actually 2-3/8" = 60mm.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

You are not overthinking anything. It’s nice to get something that works right the first time around. I had the Armor Skids over one season to replace my poly skids. The poly skids were great until the machine caught the sidewalk edge and stopped dead. I also use the blower on a small 10x10 deck in the yard and haven’t had any scratches or marks with either one. If someone has a different opinion on them we will hear it here.


----------

